# How To Prevent The Bottoms Of Brownies From Burning.



## rowanravensong (Oct 18, 2011)

I am no stranger to baking. I have been baking since I was 5 MAYBE younger. My grandma taught me to bake. But I have not made brownies for a while because they always burn. So I dont need people to talk to me like a noobie. I even have my families recipe, which is only given to few in the family.

The only thing I need to know is how to stop the bottoms from burning. You'd think thats a common knowledge type thing but me personally. I dont know how to do it. I have been told WHY they burn but not how to prevent it.

Every time I buy parchment paper, it gets used in my house by my parents BEFORE I can ever use it. So I was thinking wax paper???


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

There could be many reasons why your brownies burn: perhaps too hot of an oven, perhaps too long of a bake time, perhaps a different rack in the oven would be better.

Regarding your issue with parchment paper, ll I can suggest is buying more than you need and make sure your home is always stocked withit.  I don't think waxed paper is a very good substitute.  I've read somewhere that someone thinks it is OK to use if it is completely covered by battter... as your brownies will.  But I don't know for sure if there will be any negative affects from the wax gatting hot.  Parchment is teflon  coated, if I recall correctly, and doesn't alter in the heat.  A really good solution is to invest in Silpat silicone baking mats - they work real good and last a long time.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Your oven could also be faulty on temp sensor, temp setting control and so on. Try a lower temp setting and monitor them more closely. You can buy an in oven thermometer inexpensively and test how your oven manages temps to give you a better idea about this.

Also, don't use a dark pan for baking the brownies. They contribute to bottoms burning.


----------



## rowanravensong (Oct 18, 2011)

actually yeah... it is exactly 4º off. If I have it at 177º C, it's 181ºF. And I check it quite often. And I have tried different racks, of course the lower the rack level, it burns more on the bottom. If I put it to the rack that it wont burn they turn out all gooey in the middle (not the good kind either, the nasty messy kind of gooey.) If I try to change cooking time; a peaceful in between... say the cooking time is 10-15 minutes at 177ºC, I have tried all of those in between.

I just need a way so that my bottoms dont burn XD


----------



## sherbel (Sep 10, 2011)

Try putting the brownie pan on an airbake sheet. They're insulated and therefore may solve your problem.


----------



## tasquah (Sep 23, 2011)

Make sure to pre-heat the oven 10 - 15 min before you start. You can bake your brownies in the pan on top of a cookie sheet or put one on a rack below the one your cooking on to deflect the heat off the bottom of your brownie pan. Or bake your brownies in a bigger pan so there is less thickness of batter in pan.

350º F (*177º C*). is a good temp to bake brownies at so it doesn't seem to be what is causing the burnt bottoms. I just read a lady fingers recipe and he recommends placing the sheet pan of piped lady fingers on top of another sheet pan with a wet parchment paper between them to keep the fingers from browning to much. Its pretty much the same thing SherBel mentioned, a airbake sheet is just a 2 layer sheet pan. I only mentioned it in case you do not have one.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ditto, dittto

double pan


----------



## Huggy Wuggy (5 mo ago)

rowanravensong said:


> The only thing I need to know is how to stop the bottoms from burning.


Hi, I was having the same issue so what I did was put the brownie tray on a larger tray with sides and fill it with *water*, that way the bottom of the brownie tray doesn't get quite as hot, preventing it burning but still cooking the mixture evenly. Also your brownie will still be squidgy when hot, but will firm up as it cools so it may look undercook when in fact it isn't, and is ready to come out.

Hope it helps a little


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

rowanravensong said:


> I am no stranger to baking. I have been baking since I was 5 MAYBE younger. My grandma taught me to bake. But I have not made brownies for a while because they always burn. So I dont need people to talk to me like a noobie. I even have my families recipe, which is only given to few in the family.
> 
> The only thing I need to know is how to stop the bottoms from burning. You'd think thats a common knowledge type thing but me personally. I dont know how to do it. I have been told WHY they burn but not how to prevent it.
> 
> Every time I buy parchment paper, it gets used in my house by my parents BEFORE I can ever use it. So I was thinking wax paper???


No paper required on the tray for brownies.
use a heavier grade tray.


----------



## marionlankford (4 mo ago)

To prevent burning the bottoms of your brownies, place the pan on a preheated cookie sheet. Don't bake 2 sheets of brownies at the same time, brownies must be baked in the middle of the oven to cook through and brown evenly. Flour used is usually unbleached, all-purpose.


----------

